# Decibel Meters



## narad (Apr 22, 2019)

So I saw that Ola (Englund) has had this dB meter on his desk in a bunch of the recent videos. I'm living in an apartment and often as ear fatigue sets in, the volumes start getting higher, and maybe I don't realize until after that I let things get a bit too loud, so I thought it'd be great to have one of these. I tracked down the one he seems to use:

https://www.thomann.de/gb/dateq_spl_d2.htm







But daaamn, 675 EUR! Why so expensive!?

Does anyone know of something that's basically this but like, at least less than 1/3 the price?


----------



## protest (Apr 22, 2019)

Free phone app? Obviously won't be as accurate but it should give you an idea of how loud you're playing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 22, 2019)

You're probably paying for the format. 

The meters they use where I work look like 90's cellphones.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 22, 2019)

iPad or cellphone. 

You only need comparative consistency. Not accuracy.


----------



## bracky (Apr 22, 2019)

SNDWAY SW-525A 30-130dB Digital Sound Level Meter with Large LCD Display Noise Meter Decibel Wall Mounted Hanging https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077QP3W25/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## narad (Apr 22, 2019)

You're probably right, but it would be so much better to have something always going. Just not $800 better.

Eh, at least I have a duty in store for my phone once I get a new one.


----------



## laxu (Apr 23, 2019)

Phone app is fine. I recently calibrated a phone app on iOS to my actual decibel meter and the app was off by a few decibels and very close when adjusted. This was with fairly low volumes though so I don't think they will handle high volume that well from 1m distance before the mic starts clipping.

The "90s cellphone" type will be just fine, just figure a good placement for it where you can read it.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 23, 2019)

When I had my Mesa Triple Rectifier, a good measure for the Dcb being too high was when the window glass began to shake or appear to in my eyes. The neighbours can be useful too, when they shout "What the hell" but it is better not to reach that point.
I like the meter that Ola has, I would definitely like something like that in a cheaper format. An app is fine too though, any recommendations to download, what is everyone using?


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 23, 2019)

Not going to lie, I also wanted one for SPECIFICALLY after watching Ola's videos


----------

